# Southern Rescue



## Southern Rescue (May 5, 2019)

Has anyone here taken part in the working dog sports of Schutzhund (IPO), NKPV (Dutch Police Dog Title), Personal Protection, or Ring Sport?


----------



## 3GSD4IPO (Jun 8, 2016)

Yes. Two dogs with BH. One dog to IPO 3 and FH. Current dog headed for BH soon.


----------



## Southern Rescue (May 5, 2019)

Excellent, always like to see people involved the working dog sports. It will never happen, but I would like to see real man tracking/trailing be offered in an advanced title in IPO as opposed to the step tracking. Man tracking (even the civilian sport form that I suggest) is hard work, but would be a really rewarding title. No offense to your dog's FH, just something really interesting.


----------

